# Die Besten Trails Rundum Frankfurt!!!



## BCB Rider (28. März 2008)

Also das ist die Rubrik Frankfurt und Umgebung!!!
Aber wir leben nicht in den Alpen wo wir alle Flowigen Trails hinterher geworfen bekommen. 
Also habe ich dieses Thema geöffnet damit wir gute DH/AM/FR Trails Sammeln können und sie eventuell mal ausprobieren.

Der ist ausgelutscht aber :

GO WITH THE FLOW

PS: Da öffnet nen Bikepark in Wernertanne!!! Das Video sieht gut aus!!!


----------



## Torpedo64 (29. März 2008)

Naja, die paar Hügel sind ja nicht gerade sehr anspruchsvoll, aber für den Anfang net schlecht... 

Den Link hättest du noch angeben sollen. Blöd, dass man das Video auch noch von Rapishare laden muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BCB Rider (29. März 2008)

Ja, aber besser als gar keinen Park, oder???

Außerdem wollen die den ja noch erweitern!!!


----------



## scottiee (30. März 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Naja, die paar Hügel sind ja nicht gerade sehr anspruchsvoll, aber für den Anfang net schlecht...
> 
> Den Link hättest du noch angeben sollen. Blöd, dass man das Video auch noch von Rapishare laden muss...



ich weiss ja nicht was der herr druff hat, aber ich war vor 1-2 jahren mal bei den jungs in mörfelden und respect, was die damals schon hingebaut haben. weiter so und kümmert euch nicht um so dummbrabbler-sprüche wie von herrn torpedo


----------



## Hopi (31. März 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Naja, die paar Hügel sind ja nicht gerade sehr anspruchsvoll, aber für den Anfang net schlecht...
> 
> Den Link hättest du noch angeben sollen. Blöd, dass man das Video auch noch von Rapishare laden muss...



Was bist denn Du für einer? 
Keine Ahnung, aber hier große Spüche klopfen. Also 12.04.08, dann kannst Du der Welt ja mal beweisen was Du alles drauf hast.

@ BCB
die Spots werden hier nicht groß gepostet, da die meisten nicht so ganz legal sind. In Alzenau gibt es eine legale Strecke und der Bombenkrater in Offenbach wird es wohl auch bald sein.


----------



## .l_ink (2. April 2008)

mich würden auch mal ein paar taunus trails interessieren. postet mal was.

danke
gruß


----------



## Torpedo64 (3. April 2008)

Das ist ganz einfach:

Man kaufe eine (Hoch)Taunus - Wanderkarte 1:20000 und fährt die Wege ab. So habe ich damals die Trails gefunden...


----------



## BCB Rider (3. April 2008)

Also ich will nur sagen das ich es cool finde was die jungs gemeistert haben!!!
Ich habe tiefen Respect vor euch!!! 
Und was Torpedo angeht..du kannst dich aus dem Thema verpissen du tust eh nicht anderes als Kritisieren.


----------



## Torpedo64 (3. April 2008)

*@BCB Rider*: Dein Wunsch sei dir erfüllt


----------

